# Any Owl City fans?



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

I really love his music. My sister and I are going to perform "To the Sky" for our school talent show next year, and we're sure we'll get a standing ovation.
My favorite is "Angels", just because it's bouncy and happy and makes me think happy thoughts.
"Rainbow Veins" comes in at a close second for all the same reasons.
What about you people out there?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Owl City sort of gave me diabetes. Sorry mate.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

owl city, ar is a tiny township a few miles south of where I live!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

HUGE OWL CITY FAN!!! 

I don't know any in real life, so I almost never get to talk about it. I talk about Owl City less than I talk about classical. My favorite songs are "Cave In", "Butterfly Wings", "Galaxies", and "Super Honeymoon". Owl City is amazing (just ordered a T-shirt the other day actually). His music has a whimsical dream-like quality to it that I'm drawn to. No music can make me feel the way his music does; sometimes even classical doesn't compare in the feelings that it stirs for me. Unfortunately, I do think "The Midsummer Station" was a weak album and too pop-oriented, but I am still a big fan and will always be.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

violadude said:


> Owl City sort of gave me diabetes. Sorry mate.


You got off easy! They gave me cancer.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ok, to be fair, I don't mind the music part of their music that much. I just can't stand their lyrics. They're way too syrupy sweet and it sounds like they just sat down and thought "hmm what's the cheesiest crap that we can put out that's going to make tweeny girls ginies tickle."(No offense, Tristan, just how it sounds to me).

"If I was a raindrop, would you be my thunderstorm?" Blech! And I can't stand the sound of that guys' voice either.

Sorry if I offended anyone.

It's not just Owl City though so I don't want to just puke all over them for this. There's a whole genre of new pop rock musicians that just write the cheesiest tweeny girl lyrics ever, like Secondhand Serenade or something like that? So this symptom is not unique to Owl City by any means.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

lol, I understand the common criticism of Owl City's music. It's definitely not for everyone. But the thing is--that whimsical "cheesy" air to his older music is what I love. His latest album was full of generic "on the floor" dance-pop lyrics like "if you're down to get down tonight" (from "Good Time"; the other "big hit" song--not to be such a hipster, but still. There's a reason that song became a huge hit and isn't all that popular with long-time Owl City fans). 

But yeah, his voice is definitely unique; you kind of either love it or hate it.


----------



## Nevey (Jul 24, 2013)

I am a fan of Owl City; the music of his is so sweet and refreshing when I am down it's Owl City all the way.


----------



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

Don't worry, it would take a lot more than that to offend me, violadude. 


Tristan said:


> . . . his voice is definitely unique; you kind of either love it or hate it.


I like his voice. He's in my range. Sort of.
He's like the non-classical equivalent of a countertenor. Then again, he can go pretty low in his register.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone who's been a fan of Owl City as long as I have is going to recognize that his newest music simply isn't as good. It's all dance-pop, an overdone genre that occupies the Top 10 lists. His latest EP came out on July 30th and my thoughts are "meh".


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

NOPE :tiphat:


this message is too short


----------

